
Ask HN: Do you want a 2017 job market update? - bsvalley
For those who are currently interviewing and those who recently landed a job (within the last 2 months), would you mind sharing with us your numbers?<p>- # applications submitted<p>- # answers (heard back from recruiters)<p>- # technical phone screens<p>- # on sites<p>- # number of offers<p>- How long did it take you from start to finish?
======
bsvalley
I'll start

\- # applications submitted - 30

\- # answers - 20

\- # technical phone screens - 20

\- # on sites - 10

\- # number of offers - 1

\- 2 months

